# Spaying/neutering



## chelsea (Jun 26, 2007)

What are the benefits of spaying/neutering?What are the risks?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The benefits of spaying/neutering included lessened aggression/territorialness, no unplanned pregnancies, lessened risk of tumors in the reproductive systems (especially for females!), etc.

The risks include abcesses, and adverse reaction to anesthesia...

Probably more, but I'm forgetful.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Neutering 
Benefits - removal of hormonal aggression (usually works but not always if its not based on hormones), less buck grease (softer fur), NO chance at accidental pregnancies, no chance at testicular cancer (very rare anyways), so really no true health benefits, surgery isn't very invasive and they heal quickly. 
Con's - possibility of neuter abscess later on, complications with surgery 

Spaying
Benefits - NO chance of accidental pregnancies, no uterine masses, pyometra's, decreased chance at hormonally driven tumours (mammary and Pituitary tumours), if tumours do occur they grow slowly (have heard seen this but haven't got the hard facts just experience). 
Con's - complications with surgery as it is more invasive, need good vet.

Speutered animals seem to live longer because of the removal of the stress to mate and procreate.  If you are trying to decide whether to neuter males or spay females in a soon to be mixed colony, its preferable to spay the girls.


----------



## chelsea (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks,the reason I was asking is because I want to get my first pair of rats and I wanted to do the best by them I can.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

lilspaz has pretty much said it all. but if these are your first rats (so you have neither gender yet) typically a neuter is less expensive then a spay. for me here a neuter is $90 while a spay is nearly $300 in the cheap places and $375 in the place that i would trust. so its something to keep in mind when getting your rats anyway.


----------

